# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Las normas del mago

## Kid Yanagi

Me suena que existían unas normas que los magos deberían seguir...me lo mencionó un hombre anciano al que le tenía bastante aprecio...a saber donde estará hoy día jajajaja

Creo recordar...

Primera norma del mago:Ser siempre el más listo de la sala
Segunda norma del mago:Manten siempre el control de la situación

Y era algo así...¿a alguien le suenan o la conoce? jejeje

Es más curisidad que otra cosa,pero en fin. xD

----------


## MagNity

existir existir... no existen, porque vaya, no hay nadie que lo regule.
Lo que si existe (que es lo que te refieres) un decálogo (o varios,... jajaja) del buen mago. Si buscas Decálogo del mago en el buscador encontraras varios hilos sobre el tema.

----------


## MagNity

existir existir... no existen, porque vaya, no hay nadie que lo regule.
Lo que si existe (que es lo que te refieres) un decálogo (o varios,... jajaja) del buen mago. Si buscas Decálogo del mago en el buscador encontraras varios hilos sobre el tema.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> existir existir... no existen, porque vaya, no hay nadie que lo regule.
> Lo que si existe (que es lo que te refieres) un decálogo (o varios,... jajaja) del buen mago. Si buscas Decálogo del mago en el buscador encontraras varios hilos sobre el tema.


Existen muchos decalogos. Desde luego si en alguno pone "Ser el más listo de la sala", merece ser descartado directamente.

----------


## Kid Yanagi

> Existen muchos decalogos. Desde luego si en alguno pone "Ser el más listo de la sala", merece ser descartado directamente.


No sé es lo que me enseñó mi ``maestro´´ ajjajajajaja de todos modos,creo que esa norma es bastante importante,si bien debes respetar al público(y dar por hecho que no,no son tontos),tu eres el mago,si tú no crees lo que haces,si no te crees superior al espectador,poco puedes hacer ante el público la verdad...
Por algo tu eres el artista y ellos el público...

----------


## b12jose

> No sé es lo que me enseñó mi ``maestro´´ ajjajajajaja de todos modos,creo que esa norma es bastante importante,si bien debes respetar al público(y dar por hecho que no,no son tontos),tu eres el mago,si tú no crees lo que haces,si no te crees superior al espectador,poco puedes hacer ante el público la verdad...
> Por algo tu eres el artista y ellos el público...


Really?? supongo que será la edad, he leído en otros mensajes que no has actuado mucho, que solo has estado una vez encima de un escenario, y que estabas muy nervioso y con los ojos cerrados... así que supongo que será por eso el punto de vista que tienes... 

Yo creo que esa gente "inferior" es la que valora tu trabajo, es la que decidirá si aplaudirte o abuchearte... sólo por eso creo que se merece un respeto, pero un respeto de verdad, no del que se escribe o se dice mientras piensas que eres superior a ellos... De verdad es que leo estas cosas... y lo flipo un poco...

----------


## b12jose

> No sé es lo que me enseñó mi ``maestro´´ ajjajajajaja de todos modos,creo que esa norma es bastante importante,si bien debes respetar al público(y dar por hecho que no,no son tontos),tu eres el mago,si tú no crees lo que haces,si no te crees superior al espectador,poco puedes hacer ante el público la verdad...
> Por algo tu eres el artista y ellos el público...


Really?? supongo que será la edad, he leído en otros mensajes que no has actuado mucho, que solo has estado una vez encima de un escenario, y que estabas muy nervioso y con los ojos cerrados... así que supongo que será por eso el punto de vista que tienes... 

Yo creo que esa gente "inferior" es la que valora tu trabajo, es la que decidirá si aplaudirte o abuchearte... sólo por eso creo que se merece un respeto, pero un respeto de verdad, no del que se escribe o se dice mientras piensas que eres superior a ellos... De verdad es que leo estas cosas... y lo flipo un poco...

----------


## Kid Yanagi

> Really?? supongo que será la edad, he leído en otros mensajes que no has actuado mucho, que solo has estado una vez encima de un escenario, y que estabas muy nervioso y con los ojos cerrados... así que supongo que será por eso el punto de vista que tienes... 
> 
> Yo creo que esa gente "inferior" es la que valora tu trabajo, es la que decidirá si aplaudirte o abuchearte... sólo por eso creo que se merece un respeto, pero un respeto de verdad, no del que se escribe o se dice mientras piensas que eres superior a ellos... De verdad es que leo estas cosas... y lo flipo un poco...


Solo actue una vez EN UN ESCENARIO es cierto,pero si que he pasado muchas tardes por parques y bares haciendo juegos,es mi punto de vista,EL ESPECTACULO ES PARA EL PÚBLICO,no para mí,eso hay que tenerlo claro...pero al menos yo,si no llevo ventaja sobre el público,no me siento seguro al actuar...es como hacerle un truco a alguien que ya sabe como hacer ese efecto...no tiene sentido...

Es mi punto de vista,repito,quizás la verdad es que era fácil malinterpretarme,pero quizás sea solo como me suelen decir mushísimo ``mi exceso de confianza´´ xD

Tampoco te lo tomes a mal,creo que siempre he respetado de una manera excepcional a todo el que le he realizado un juego,pero el mago siempre debe ir con ventaja...no se trata de engañar al público,si no de que disfruten.
¿Me he explicado mejor xD?

----------


## alejandroloda

Hola, no me gusta meterme en las "peleillas" que rondan este foro últimamente, pero bueno. Lo de ser el más listo de la sala, si mal no recuerdo es de la película "Ahora me ves".
Normas como tal no existen, fuera de la ética que todo mago debe respetar (no revelar el secreto, no plagiar, no repetir juegos, etc.). Almenos yo no conozco de alguien que las haya escrito. (Y tampoco las he encontrado en google antes buscando jajaja)

Fuera de eso entiendo tu perspectiva y la comparto Kid Yagani en lo referente a ser el más listo. Pero no en el sentido de estar por encima del público, sino en ser lo suficientemente "listo" para conseguir hacer una magia que les impresione. Porque efectivamente si no consigues esto, has fracasado como mago.

Luego, no es necesario subirse mil veces a un escenario si practicas lo suficiente, eres bueno, y pones pasión y esfuerzo en lo que haces.

A parte de ello, opino que la magia es algo que hago tanto para el público, como para el mago. Personalmente cuando algo sale bien me siento gratificado, así que en este sentido la magia no es exclusiva de uno de los dos, sino de ambos. De los que la disfrutan en el momento, y del que la disfruta antes, durante y después. 

También hay que tener en cuenta eso que dices de ir por delante, puesto que nunca esta de más "guardarse un as bajo la manga" como se suele decir. Pero eso ya depende de tu repertorio, la situación y tu habilidad de improvisación.

----------


## MagNity

Kid  Yanagi, se te entiende perfectamente, xDDD
pero cuidado, porque yo no quise meterme en el tema, pero b12jose si. La frase "Primera norma del mago:Ser siempre el más listo de la sala" es un tanto desafortunada y da a pensar que tratas de tontos al resto. 
El concepto que quieres transmitir está claro, pero la frase para nada es adecuada.  Tu ventaja es el dominio del juego, el dominio del público y mil cosas, pero siempre habrá gente más y menos inteligente que uno, pero esto último no ha de condicionar a que uno actúe o no. Una cosa es saber más sobre lo que se desarrolla (que ojo puestos así tampoco se haría nunca magia a otros magos) y otra hablar de inteligencia.
Nada, creo que queda claro lo que querías decir, pero cuidado, que las palabras pueden doler, jajaja un saludo!

----------


## MagNity

Kid  Yanagi, se te entiende perfectamente, xDDD
pero cuidado, porque yo no quise meterme en el tema, pero b12jose si. La frase "Primera norma del mago:Ser siempre el más listo de la sala" es un tanto desafortunada y da a pensar que tratas de tontos al resto. 
El concepto que quieres transmitir está claro, pero la frase para nada es adecuada.  Tu ventaja es el dominio del juego, el dominio del público y mil cosas, pero siempre habrá gente más y menos inteligente que uno, pero esto último no ha de condicionar a que uno actúe o no. Una cosa es saber más sobre lo que se desarrolla (que ojo puestos así tampoco se haría nunca magia a otros magos) y otra hablar de inteligencia.
Nada, creo que queda claro lo que querías decir, pero cuidado, que las palabras pueden doler, jajaja un saludo!

----------


## alejandroloda

Hola, no me gusta meterme en las "peleillas" que rondan este foro últimamente, pero bueno. Lo de ser el más listo de la sala, si mal no recuerdo es de la película "Ahora me ves".
Normas como tal no existen, fuera de la ética que todo mago debe respetar (no revelar el secreto, no plagiar, no repetir juegos, etc.). Almenos yo no conozco de alguien que las haya escrito. (Y tampoco las he encontrado en google antes buscando jajaja)

Fuera de eso entiendo tu perspectiva y la comparto Kid Yagani en lo referente a ser el más listo. Pero no en el sentido de estar por encima del público, sino en ser lo suficientemente "listo" para conseguir hacer una magia que les impresione. Porque efectivamente si no consigues esto, has fracasado como mago.

Luego, no es necesario subirse mil veces a un escenario si practicas lo suficiente, eres bueno, y pones pasión y esfuerzo en lo que haces.

A parte de ello, opino que la magia es algo que hago tanto para el público, como para el mago. Personalmente cuando algo sale bien me siento gratificado, así que en este sentido la magia no es exclusiva de uno de los dos, sino de ambos. De los que la disfrutan en el momento, y del que la disfruta antes, durante y después. 

También hay que tener en cuenta eso que dices de ir por delante, puesto que nunca esta de más "guardarse un as bajo la manga" como se suele decir. Pero eso ya depende de tu repertorio, la situación y tu habilidad de improvisación.

----------


## alejandroloda

Me encanta jajaja
Tanto MAgNity como yo enviamos un mensaje a la vez y a los dos se nos duplicó pero se intercalaron jajaja

----------


## ovart

Yo sustituiría el "ser el más listo de la sala" por un "ser el que más sabe de la sala". Eso quiere decir que tú sabes cómo va a acabar el efecto (incluso puedes cambiarlo sobre la marcha si hay problemas) pero los demás no.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Yo sustituiría el "ser el más listo de la sala" por un "ser el que más sabe de la sala". Eso quiere decir que tú sabes cómo va a acabar el efecto (incluso puedes cambiarlo sobre la marcha si hay problemas) pero los demás no.


Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso. Evidentemente tienes que tener todo bajo control, evidentemente tu sabes lo que va a pasar y los demás no (o si)...pero ser más listo o el que más sabe evidencian una actitud que lo único que va a hacer es que tu imagen ante el público sea muy negativa y te los vas a poner en contra. A nadie le gustan los listillos, así que sea eso verdad o no (y con ciertas edades es muy complicado saber más que el resto de nada) dedicate a saber más que nadie del juego que estás haciendo -e insisto eso no es saber el secreto- entonces podrás agradar a la gente con la magia. Si no, los vas a tener a ver si te pillan y puteandote todo el rato. Y eso no será tu culpa. Siempre que pasa eso la culpa es tuya, tenlo claro ;-)

----------


## andrescp

Muy buenas yo llevo muy poquito en la magia y de lo poco que he leído y aprendido resaltaría lo siguiente:

 Siempre respetar al publico: Ya que gracias a ellos nosotros podemos mostrar nuestra magia y sin un publico a quien mostrarla...no hay magia.

 No repetir nunca los juegos.

 Intentar no realizar juegos con la misma técnica en la misma sesión, salvo que haya un fin para ello.

 Nunca revelar el juego a nadie.

 Ser natural y uno mismo.

 Reservar tu magia para los momentos adecuados y no ir continuamente con el típico " Te hago un truco" ya que te conviertes en un pelma en vez de un mago, la magia tiene que ser especial y sorprendente.

 Ser mago, creer en lo que haces de verdad ya que si tu no crees en que la moneda o lo que sea a desaparecido no lo vas a trasmitir al publico, si haces un pase mágico no hacerlo rápido y por hacer ya que estas haciendo algo mágico de verdad, y eso es excepcional.

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Supongo que no hay unas "Normas o Reglas oficiales" para los magos, ya que son criterios personales al igual que la forma de hacer magia de cada persona.

Ya se ha discutido en el foro, en otras ocasiones, sobre otros recopilatorios de reglas publicados. Se pueden consultar estos hilos en los siguientes enlaces:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/los-...ntos-del-mago/

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/las-...s-de-decremps/

En los libros "*Cartomagia Fácil Vol 1*" y en el "*Esto es Magia*" vienen unas Reglas muy interesantes que, desde mi punto de vista, son muy acertadas bajo mi punto de vista de entender la magia, aunque yo aún soy un iniciado en este arte.

Saludos y que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Supongo que no hay unas "Normas o Reglas oficiales" para los magos, ya que son criterios personales al igual que la forma de hacer magia de cada persona.
> 
> Ya se ha discutido en el foro, en otras ocasiones, sobre otros recopilatorios de reglas publicados. Se pueden consultar estos hilos en los siguientes enlaces:
> 
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/los-...ntos-del-mago/
> 
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/las-...s-de-decremps/
> 
> En los libros "*Cartomagia Fácil Vol 1*" y en el "*Esto es Magia*" vienen unas Reglas muy interesantes que, desde mi punto de vista, son muy acertadas bajo mi punto de vista de entender la magia, aunque yo aún soy un iniciado en este arte.
> ...


La mejor respuesta es la de Ravenous

"Muy bien, muy bonito. ¿Y...? "
Siento si parece borde pero más cierto imposible: Dejaos de chorradas y centraos en lo importante ;-)

----------


## alejandroloda

> "Muy bien, muy bonito. ¿Y...? "
> Siento si parece borde pero más cierto imposible: Dejaos de chorradas y centraos en lo importante ;-)


Estoy en total desacuerdo con tu comentario.

Aunque como tal no existan esas reglas de las que hablamos, es algo que todo mago debe tener interiorizado si siente respeto por su arte y por sus compañeros. Del mismo modo las personas más experimentadas debemos tratar de transmitir esta serie de "directrices" a quienes busquen entrar en el mundo de la magia, y no tratar a esta sin respeto como he visto hacer en más de una ocasión. 

Así pues por supuesto está muy bien y es muy bonito hablar de ello, pero el "¿Y?" sobra.
Los argumentos de Ravenous son correctos con su perspectiva y situación como mago, pero ya hemos aclarado entre todos que son simples directrices y que normas como tal no existen, así que no son universales ni aplicables a todos. 

Pero sigo creyendo firmemente que todo mago debe guardarle respeto y tener ética para con su magia y sus colegas, la cual se puede llegar a conseguir siguiendo estas "normas".

----------


## tramp

De echo, pocas cosas hay, que sean menos chorradas, y más importantes, que la ética y las normas basicas, (escritas o no) de una profesión.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> De echo, pocas cosas hay, que sean menos chorradas, y más importantes, que la ética y las normas basicas, (escritas o no) de una profesión.


Si lees, no habla nada de un código ético. Eso es otra cosa. Esto me suena más a la lista de las 10 canciones o peliculas más "loquesea"

Seguro que se encuentran cosas del tipo "no hagas dos veces el mismo juego" y similares. Que es cierto...o no. Hay rutinas que lo piden o que basan un gag en repetirlo. Y es solo un ejemplo.

De hecho, incluso, cualquier código etico puede ser discutido si se limita a una lista de mandamientos. El principal que saldría a cualquiera "No desvelarás los secretos" está muy bien pero, entonces ¿Cómo se ha aprendido?. Hay que poner "¿no revelaras secretos salvo que lo publiques en un libro?". Habría que matizar tanto que perdería su sentido. Y esto solo un ejemplo, espero que se entienda el sentido y no el ejemplo concreto.

 Para mi, inisisto, PARA MI, es absurdo y una perdida de tiempo hacer decalogos de lo que sea. Pero si hay gente que le vale...perfecto. 

Si de verdad te gusta esto y te molestas en aprender juntandote con la gente adecuada, leyendo, viendo conferencias buenas y no de trucos, etc. te sobrarán las listas en nada de tiempo.

----------

